
Time Series vs. Logging vs. Tracing - stevenacreman
https://kubedex.com/observability-time-series-vs-logging-vs-tracing/
======
lawrence143
In the last engagement, FluentD was used to write logs into ElasticSearch and
then transfer them to Splunk to have an integrated view with other
applications of the organization. We start developing ELK solutions at
www.kuberiter.com from early next year.

Great Article. UP VOTED!

